# EMT Arrested



## Cameron (Nov 22, 2010)

This is a old case that I just uncovered and would like to hear your thoughts on it.

A EMT Was transporting a Pt. to the hospital, No light or siren. A State Patrol officer is responding hot to a call that already has Sheriff's on-scene. On the way to the call the Trooper passes the ambulance, but the ambulance doesn't fully pull over on the side of the road. Once on scene the trooper decides he is not needed and goes and pulls over the ambulance, and well the rest you got to see for your self.

http://www.wusa9.com/news/columnist/blogs/2009/06/prosecutor-blasts-trooper-in-letter-to.html

What are your thoughts on:
The Trooper
EMT In-charge
Driver

And do you think the driver was right for doing what he did?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2010)

Search function upper right side of screen will find many posts about this.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 22, 2010)

Driver definitely should have pulled over unless it was an actual priority 2 or 3. i really dont have any thoughts on the arrest. Ill just leave it at people need to make better decisions


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2010)

please don't bring this back up. It's been beaten on like a red headed step child more than enough already


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds like a "contempt of cop issue." 

Most states I have been in do not have a law requiring anyone to pull over for an emergency vehicle, lights and sirens are considered "asking" for the right of way. 

It just sounds like everyone needs to get a grip and play nice together.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 22, 2010)

:deadhorse:

We have several threads on the issue:

OHP Trooper in the news again...
Oklahoma Trooper Suspended Over Scuffle With Paramedic
EMT Who Fought With Oklahoma Trooper Wants Officer to Lose Badge
Trooper vs. Paramedic

All were locked for a very good reason.  I think we've beat this horse enough!


----------

